# Snarling and nipping



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My first question would be whether anything else has changed in the last month - new people, perhaps, or a change in routine? Is there any possibility she is in pain, in which case a vet visit would be a good idea. It could simply be that after 12 months with you she is finally feeling confident enough to claim her own space and make her feelings known. I rather suspect that in a very understandable effort to make up to her for her miserable start in life and show her that she is now loved you may not have been focussed on teaching her good house manners - now is the time to start! 

What does she love best in all the world? Food? A special toy? A back rub? Use that for rewards. Arrange things so that she can get up and down unaided, or use a large cushion for training. Invite her onto it, praise and treat. Invite her off, praise and treat. You may need to lure her at first, but move as quickly as possible to just using a hand gesture and cue word. Repeat, repeat, repeat, in as many different situations as are safe.

For budging out of the way I would toss a treat or toy to one side while asking her to move. Then ask her to move before tossing the treat. Eventually you will reach the stage where praise is enough most of the time with occasional higher reinforcement just to keep things going. I would also introduce a cue word or gesture before picking her up - many small dogs actively dislike being picked up, and do better if they have some warning and feel they have some control over it just as they hate being loomed over.

In the meantime try to manage things so that she does not get the opportunity to practice the bad behaviour. Don't lift her onto the sofa - give her a comfy bed where she can be undisturbed. If you are busy and she is under foot give her a good chew in her crate or another room. And remember growling is communication - ignoring it, or scolding the dog for growling, can lead to just this sort of escalation into snarling and nipping.


----------



## Tania (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks so much for your help.

We are going to start the treat idea. We will put a treat away from where she is to move her. And hope that eventually she will move on command. 
Also trying to work out how to set up for her to get up/down on her own from the sofa.

Really appreciate it.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I do not let mine jump up either, and have no problem, I have 3 so I always use the name of whichever I am dealing with. Never had a problem, but if they are asleep I wake them first, as Sage will growl and I have one previous that I to be awake before moving her


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

If this behavior started suddenly, maybe she is in pain? It's something to consider.


I am surprised she cannot get on/off the sofa. I have a chihuahua who not only jumps on the sofa, she then proceeds to jump up on the back of the sofa to get a better view. It takes her a few bounces to do it, but she's a determined little rascal.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have seen rescued dogs that didn't show their true selves until about a year after arriving at the home in which I met them as well as seeing them evolve trust over time to show their true selves after re homing that lasted for many months. Why was Ginger kept crated so much in her previous home? Could it have been because of aggression issues? I think you need to try to investigate that. In the meantime I would not allow her onto your furniture. You own the furniture, she doesn't. Be careful with using treats to make her move. If you put it where she can grab it then she won because she can just scoot back to where you didn't want her to be. It also is a sort of thing that can easily turn into a bribe.


----------



## Tania (Jun 23, 2017)

Johanna said:


> If this behavior started suddenly, maybe she is in pain? It's something to consider.
> 
> 
> I am surprised she cannot get on/off the sofa. I have a chihuahua who not only jumps on the sofa, she then proceeds to jump up on the back of the sofa to get a better view. It takes her a few bounces to do it, but she's a determined little rascal.


She doesn't like any type of step or height at all. When we first took her home she wouldn't even jump up the step at our front door and that is just a few inches. It took about a month and a lot of coaxing to get her to jump that one.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girl Bella is 14 and she will not go up and down steps, I always carry her.she is 6.5 pounds Cayenne is the same she is 3.5 pounds. I never allowed any of my toys to jump. Now Sage is 5 when I got her and she jumps, started to stop it, she only jumps on the sofa, she waits to be picked up and put in bed, but will jump down in the morning. The other 2 are put up an put down. She could have maybe fallen when she was younger and it scared her. My Sage is scared of loud nose and thunder freaks her out.

I train a little different the word NO is used often when I first get them and I do not take NO for an answer from them, and they still adore me, and quickly get what I want. I do not cuddle them and I am the boss. Once trained it is done, they never get in trouble and listen. Sage gave me a problem of peeing when I was working in the office only. No problem she wears a diaper anytime I am in the office, or has to stay in the kitchen. She is so smart I say lets go outside up on the sofa to get the diaper off, comes in right on the sofa to get it put on during the day. She does not need it during the night, in the car, when I am out of the office. She maybe ok now, but I am not ready to take the chance.


----------



## Tania (Jun 23, 2017)

Background info: (and update

Ginger was purchased as a pet, but we were told the owners had no time for her. So they just kept her in a cage for 2 years and neglected her. When she arrived at the centre she weighed almost 4 kilos, was an absolute mess with matting and bugs. She also had a very bad case of gingivitis.
They shaved and bathed her and weighed her again to find she was just under 2kg with ribs showing (she is 6.5 inches at shoulder height). We adopted her the day she arrived in the centre and went straight to a vet to get her wormed, vaccinated, checked and to organise her teeth.

When she arrived:> 
She would not even go up a step that was a few inches tall. It took a few weeks to get over that. 
She also would not walk on grass - if she did she would life each paw right up and shake it as she walked.
She was not house trained at all.
She would only play by with newspaper and only if we were not holding it.
She was terrified of a leash and walking anywhere outside. (Even more terrified of rain and thunder.)

Now>
She enjoys walks (still a little timid of loud noises)
She walks on grass if it is dry - hates when it is wet.
She is 99% house trained with an occasional accident.
She follows commands like sit, wait, stay, drop, leave, nigh-nigh, potty, come.
She still doesn't play with toys, but does play with our hands.

She is a fantastic dog for my autistic daughter -- spends most of her time with her. Cuddling, sitting, listening to my daughter read stories. She has turned out to be a brilliant therapy dog. Even paws my daughter when she gets upset. It's fantastic.

We just need to sort this out before it becomes a problem.
Last night we started by asking her to come to another part of the sofa before we pick her up - effectively moving her from her comfy/protect mode. It worked ok... but early stages yet. We are also working on how to get her down off the sofa (where she sits with my daughter a lot) by herself. She jumps up with the use of a cushion... so maybe a step or a more stable cushion for her to jump down. Not sure which yet.

Really appreciate the advice people.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You have brought her a long, long way with patience and perseverance - I am sure you can sort this out, too. I have used footstools as steps with some success - less obtrusive than the pet staircases you can buy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to explain how Ginger came to you. Inattention is as devastating to many dogs as bad attention is. You certainly have done wonderful things with her. As I said above I do think that for rescue dogs things can pop out many months after they have landed in new homes, but I am sure you will get a handle on this problem. It is wise to be patient and perseverant with this as you have been with other things. I wish you success.


----------



## Tania (Jun 23, 2017)

Growling is becoming a real problem. 
She growls when we try to move her -- we are moving her from her "protective" mode and that is definitely working.
BUT
She is growling sometimes when we pet her. 
Someone suggested maybe getting her desexed?
Someone else suggested more socialisation with people and animals outside our house?
And
Someone else suggested we use treats everytime she lets us pat her without growling?

Help... I am having so many "suggestions" -- I have no idea what is best.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

She sounds a lot like my parents' dog. What we do with her is keep her on a leash or put her on a leash when it is time for her to move, but it sounds like a leash was not effective based on your previous post. 

Are you able to consult with a professional trainer?? In my area, there are qualified trainers who will come into the home and work on specific goals and it's around $350 for 3 sessions and then a meeting to discuss ongoing training. Not sure where you live, or if this is within your budget. There is so much advice you can find online, and it can get confusing. Or, can you specifically enroll her in a class for dogs with behavioral challenges?


----------



## Tania (Jun 23, 2017)

Dogs4Life said:


> She sounds a lot like my parents' dog. What we do with her is keep her on a leash or put her on a leash when it is time for her to move, but it sounds like a leash was not effective based on your previous post.
> 
> Are you able to consult with a professional trainer?? In my area, there are qualified trainers who will come into the home and work on specific goals and it's around $350 for 3 sessions and then a meeting to discuss ongoing training. Not sure where you live, or if this is within your budget. There is so much advice you can find online, and it can get confusing. Or, can you specifically enroll her in a class for dogs with behavioral challenges?


Unfortunately for us we live no-where near any trainers or behaviourists. We live on the northern coast of Borneo island. It is all a little overwhelming online. 
What is working: Moving her from her 'comfy' zone and then picking her up.
Giving treats when she lets us pet or get her when she is calm.

Hoping this continues.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for the update and additional information. Hope it continues to work out. Sounds like with the progress she has made so far that she trusts you


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Has she been seen by a vet recently? If this is new behaviour it could indicate pain, and I would want to rule that out as soon as possible. Sophy, my Papillon, is reluctant to be picked up long before she shows other signs of pain caused by an old spinal problem - perhaps there is something similar going on here?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm, my thought too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree I would have her checked out by a vet.

Then, if there are no underlying cause, I would just not put up with it. She needs to see that her behavior will get her nowhere. It’s not her place to rule the house, and she has to learn that.

But, this needs to be done with care and knowledge, and unless you are very experienced with dogs, you should find a good behaviorist or trainer to help. In my mind this is an easy fix, but it needs to be dealt with rapidly. The longer she has this behavior, the harder to correct.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Dechi said:


> I agree I would have her checked out by a vet.
> 
> Then, if there are no underlying cause, I would just not put up with it. She needs to see that her behavior will get her nowhere. It’s not her place to rule the house, and she has to learn that.
> 
> But, this needs to be done with care and knowledge, and unless you are very experienced with dogs, you should find a good behaviorist or trainer to help. In my mind this is an easy fix, but it needs to be dealt with rapidly. The longer she has this behavior, the harder to correct.


I totally agree with Dechi, if she is just trying to take control, and some will do that, as my 3.5 pound Cayenne tied when I got her. I would put a little pressure on her. Sometime I think redirecting them, and giving them treats does not sink in, that is for doing what you ask. A real big work in this house when I get a new one, is NO and said in a low demanding voice, and I point my finger at the (since I have 3 I always speak their name first), the others pay no attention. Again, some will not likes this, but I have a plastic flyswatter, 2 I have tapped on the butt, 2 times each. Now when I say what did I tell you, flyswatter that is it. 

Cayenne would snap at every dog that came here, she had a 12 pound Shiz laying with her belly on the floor all 4 legs spread out flat afraid to move, and Cayenne is standing over her daring her to move (my best friends dog). My friends dog is sweet, I had scolded her and said NO, she did it about 20 minutes later. I walk out bring the fly swatter in and point it at her. She goes under the desk, came out later had no problem, that was a year ago. Now they ride in the stroller together, when I keep the Shiz they all sleep in bed with me and no problem.Does it scare her yes has it broken her spirit NO. Once they are 6 to 8 months old I treat then like I would a kid, and talk to them.


----------

